# cowboy action shooting



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone here into this? Just found out about it, looks like fun. :draw:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nerver done any but if I was a few years younger I dang sure would.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

If I had the money I would give it a try. Just the excuse I'd need to buy a Ruger Blackhawk, Marlin 1894, and Side-by-Side 12 GA.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been shooting CAS for about 7 years. The initial outlay took a while to accumulate, but I now have .38 and .45 rifles and revolvers that I use for competition and general fun. I hadn’t done much shooting with single action revolvers prior to this, but I have found that I really like them. The Marlin rifles I use are similar to the Marlin 39A that I got as a teenager. 
I have introduced my wife to shooting years ago, but the only form of competition she likes is CAS.
I have participated in competition in several different formats previously, small bore and high power rifle, handgun silhouette, and IPSC, and I like CAS the best.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

If I had the money, I would do it. It is a completely different type of shooting sport, what with the costumes and alter egos and all. Kinda gives grown-ups a chance to be kids again, just for the weekend.


----------

